#  > فروشگاه سایت >  > فروشگاه آقای صابری >  >  درخواست مین برد ال ای دی سامسونگ مدلua40f6350am

## sina28

سلام اقای صابری مین برد ال ای دی سامسونگ مدل ua40f6350am دارید قیمت چند

----------

*abady*,*صابری*

----------


## صابری

> سلام اقای صابری مین برد ال ای دی سامسونگ مدل ua40f6350am دارید قیمت چند


سلام مهندس. لطفا عکسی از آن قرار دهید.

----------

*abady*,*V.GHAEDY*

----------

